# Substrat Switch



## Piranha-Freak101

im switching my ugly nerd's lookin substrate to white play sand, how long should i wait before putting my little mac back in?

will this affect my params ?

thanks, P-freak


----------



## Guest

Nope it shouldn't affect your params.
How are you planning on doing the switch?


----------



## Piranha_man

Traveller said:


> Nope it shouldn't affect your params.
> How are you planning on doing the switch?


I'm interested in hearing about how you're gonna do it too.
I just bought white gravel and some sky blue paint to switch over my spilo's black sand/black back tank.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

okay so what im doing is dumping his water in a 5gal bucket with the filter, empty the tank and scoop out the gravel, grab another bucket and wash out the sand with his tank water and pour it in the tank.

after that ill just fill it half way with tap water and condition it and switch the filter back to the tank and let it run for an hour. then ill put my little guy back in his tank with the remainder of his tank water


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Thats wrong. Don't clean the sand with his tank water. Clean it with tap water to get all the dust out. Empty the gravel from the tank. Put the sand in and put his old tank water in. Then put the filters on.


----------



## Piranha_man

Sounds like either way would work...
I'm doing something similar either today or tomorrow.

Would love to see some pics P-freak!


----------



## e46markus

I would wash the sand before you drain the tank, it'll save time during the transition. I figure the sooner you get him back in the better and i know washing the new substrate can take a while...


----------



## Guest

Clean the sand before you even start emptying the tank. It'll save you time.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Cleaning the sand with tank water makes no sense seeing as tank water is already dirty and then by putting that water back into the tank you negate the fact that you just "cleaned" the sand.
Filling the tank with tap water can shock the bacteria in the filter and cause a major re-cycle (a minor one will happen even if the bacteria doesn't get shocked)

Also be careful when taking the gravel out. Really easy to scratch up the tank.


----------



## e46markus

Was thinking of doing this and switching to flourite, this is how i was going to go about it.

1) Wash the new substrate with tap water.
2) Start draining the water.
3) Put all of the media in a bucket with aquarium water.
4) After about half way take out the piranha and put him in a bucket of aquarium water with a little bit of prime.
5) Finish draining the water and remove the old substrate.
6) Clean off any debris that might be left over.
7) Add new substrate.
8) Add some existing tank water then fill the rest with new water.
9) Re-add the media and get your filters running as soon as possible.
10) Re-add the piranha.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

e46markus said:


> Was thinking of doing this and switching to florite, this is how i was going to go about it.
> 
> 1) Wash the new substrate with tap water.
> 2) Start Draining the water.
> 3) Put all of the media in a bucket with aquarium water.
> 4) After about half way take out the piranha and put him in a bucket of aquarium water with a little bit of prime.
> 5) Finish draining the water and remove the old substrate.
> 6) Clean off any debris that might be left over.
> 7) Add new substrate.
> 8) Add some existing tank water then fill the rest with new water.
> 9) Re-add the media and get your filters running as soon as possible.
> 10) Re-add the piranha.


This is a good way to do it.


----------



## Guest

I might be doing it too soon, also switching out sand for flourite.


----------



## e46markus

Traveller said:


> I might be doing it too soon, also switching out sand for flourite.


Dang, on your 190G? Thats going to take a while, I'm glad I only have a 40G haha.


----------



## Guest

e46markus said:


> I might be doing it too soon, also switching out sand for flourite.


Dang, on your 190G? Thats going to take a while, I'm glad I only have a 40G haha.
[/quote]
Ye, lol. Planning is everything on this one


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Cleaning the sand with tank water makes no sense seeing as tank water is already dirty and then by putting that water back into the tank you negate the fact that you just "cleaned" the sand.
> Filling the tank with tap water can shock the bacteria in the filter and cause a major re-cycle (a minor one will happen even if the bacteria doesn't get shocked)
> 
> Also be careful when taking the gravel out. Really easy to scratch up the tank.


wen di i say i was going to put the water i was washing the sand with back in the tank









also how long can a p be in a bucket with his tank water but no filter


----------



## 65galhex

There is maybe an easier way to do this. If you drain the water in the tank to about half, and turn off all the filters and heaters, etc; you can then take out the current substrate. As mentioned above, be careful with gravel as it can scratch the shite out of the tank. I just did this on my 150gal and here is how I did it. I had white sand and I wanted black sand so I used my python and vac'd out all the sand. This took a while but it worked, in your case use Tupperware containers. After all the gravel is out, rinse the substrate in a pillowcase. Pour in the sand, rinse it in the bathtub using warm water as sand holds the temperature. This way you wont dip the tank water temp too much. After the new sand is washed put the whole pillow case into the tank and turn it upside down. The sand will pour out. Your P's will be fine, they will go to the opposite side of the tank; no matter where you are working. When taking the pillowcase out of the tank turn it inside out to ensure all sand is out. Rinse and repeat. Allow all of the new sand to settle for about 45min to an hour and then turn on your filters, etc. Removing the P is stressfull Plus mine always, always bite through the net.

There is also a writeup I did in the saved topics on sand in general. It was with the first time I had sand in my 150gal. It shows the pillowcase method I am talking about.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101




----------



## Guest

piranha-freak101 said:


>


What the F did you do?


----------



## 65galhex

Looks like it wasnt rinsed well enough to me. I would let it settle and the skim the top with the python.

I also hope in that case, you took the fish out.

That also looks like an F load of sand for that small of a tank, unless its just all uneven like


----------



## Guest

Looks like it wasn't rinsed at all and was just dumped in with water already in there.
Is the fish in there?!?


----------



## e46markus

Did you put a plate down when you poured the water in? It looks like you disturbed the sand when you poured the water back in.


----------



## sapir

you didnt wash it good enough man but its all good, start with small daily water changes.
next time look into quikrete commercial grade sand. ive tried 5 different kind of sand and this by far is the cleanest and also best looking imo, its also very cheap 100 pound bag for $7.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

sapir said:


>


What the F did you do?
[/quote]

i dd what the F i was told


----------



## Guest

Nope, the bubbling at the surface shows all the dirt.
When you cleaned the sand, was the water running clear before you stopped?
I say siphon out the water, and refill just to make sure. Also be careful when refilling. I like to line the substrate with newspaper first and then fill as it doesn't cause the substrate to cloud. Just make sure you use something where the ink won't run. and remove it once a quarter of the tank is filled the just allow the water to hit the surface and it shouldn't disturb the sand.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

65galhex said:


> Looks like it wasnt rinsed well enough to me. I would let it settle and the skim the top with the python.
> 
> I also hope in that case, you took the fish out.
> 
> That also looks like an F load of sand for that small of a tank, unless its just all uneven like


i did hes in a bucket thats why i asked how long could he be in there without a filter

yea it's not alot of sand its just uneven

do you think it'll clear up or do i have to do another water change


----------



## sapir

its quikrete play sand, the sh*t im talking about is this
http://www.quikrete.com/ProductLines/SandCommercialGrade.asp


----------



## e46markus

Traveller said:


> Nope, the bubbling at the surface shows all the dirt.
> When you cleaned the sand, was the water running clean before you stopped?


+1


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Traveller said:


> its quikrete play sand, the sh*t im talking about is this
> http://www.quikrete....ercialGrade.asp


o ok mines in a different bagg


----------



## 65galhex

It will clear up but itll take multiple water changes. I would let it settle for a while first. and I wouldnt do a water change for a day or two so u dont overload your bioload. what size is the tank?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

soo what should i do now that i screwed everything up like always.....



65galhex said:


> It will clear up but itll take multiple water changes. I would let it settle for a while first. and I wouldnt do a water change for a day or two so u dont overload your bioload. what size is the tank?


14gl

so can i put my mac in


----------



## Guest

I wouldn't put a fish in that, remember that water has to go through it's gills. I say hook the filter up to where the mac is and let it run on that. Do a water change or two on the tank, then put him and the filter back when the water is settled.
Did you clean the sand in the tank?


----------



## 65galhex

Its only 14 gal so thats ur saving grace. you can easily do a water change to clear the crap up. Like traveller said, wait for the fish to b put in.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

65galhex said:


> Its only 14 gal so thats ur saving grace. you can easily do a water change to clear the crap up. Like traveller said, wait for the fish to b put in.


so o you think i can clear that up by tonight.


----------



## 65galhex

Yeah you should be alright. Let the sand settle, Do a half water change, then let it settle again. See how it is, if it looks still dirty, do another small water change. When you put your filter back in there, all the water changes are going to affect your bioload. Keep your eye on the water params. When you are sure they are good, then put the fish in. He will be fine in the bucket for the time being.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

k thanks p-furians
















i dont know what i would do without your expiriences


----------



## Guest

Hell ye, 45 mins, it's only 14 gallons.


----------



## 65galhex

This is what we r here for


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Thank you all for your time









i will get on it ASAP and will post update pics


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Ok well everything has settled in the tank (sand) 
But the waters cloudiness has not. Should i put the filter back in? Ohh and i removed 95% of the scum


----------



## Guest

If it's just dust cloudiness then ye put the filter back and let the floss do it's job.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Ok i will put everything back in , how bout the fish


----------



## Guest

piranha-freak101 said:


> Ok i will put everything back in , how bout the fish


Let the filter run for an hour to clear most the water then check your water, then put the fish in.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

And Should i do Another water cahange just to be sure the water clears up


----------



## Guest

No need too, there's no point to put the beneficial bacteria through shock. What I would suggest is you change your filter floss when you do your next weekly water change. That way if any more dust gets kicked up you won't be reducing your filter flow.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Thanks,

Sand is a pain but the better look is way worth it


----------



## 0S1R1S

Wow, I wouldn't of even bothered with sand. I just took 100lbs of it out of my 90 a few weeks ago. It's god damn everywhere and was a pain in the ass, too hard to clean. But yeah, it looks like you didn't even clean it at all. It took me over two hours and like 25 rinses to get it clean.

Filling the tank was the easy part. I just added the sand, put a piece of painting plastic over the it and dumped the buckets in, didn't even disturb the sand. Even if it did, it was clean as hell anyway, Plus I had an param spike when I removed it, even with huge water changes.


----------



## Piranha_man

So how's it lookin' this morning?
Got pics?

I'm doing mine later this morning.
Painting the background sky blue and putting in white gravel.

Might go the whole nine yards and put a couple pieces of fake coral in there too.
It'd be like: _"Wait a minute... your saltwater setup has a piranha in it?"_


----------



## 65galhex

How do you plan on doing the substrated over?


----------



## Guest

65galhex said:


> How do you plan on doing the substrated over?


x2


----------



## Piranha_man

Traveller said:


> How do you plan on doing the substrated over?


x2
[/quote]

Who you guys asking, me?

I'm gonna take Spilo out, drain half the water into buckets, put the filters in the sink, empty out the remaining water, scoop out the sand, clean the sides of the tank, scrape off the black paint, completely mask the tank except for the back, paint it blue, let it dry, rinse the new gravel, put it in the tank, put water back in, replace filters, wait for everything to 'settle,' and replace Spilo.

Whole thing should take less than 2 hours.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

soo worth it i was sick of that colorful gravel


----------



## Guest

Looks good


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

yea he loves it , i was afraid the whole switch would make him less aggressive but noo.. that little bastard is MEAN!!


----------



## 65galhex

Piranha_man said:


> How do you plan on doing the substrated over?


x2
[/quote]

Who you guys asking, me?

I'm gonna take Spilo out, drain half the water into buckets, put the filters in the sink, empty out the remaining water, scoop out the sand, clean the sides of the tank, scrape off the black paint, completely mask the tank except for the back, paint it blue, let it dry, rinse the new gravel, put it in the tank, put water back in, replace filters, wait for everything to 'settle,' and replace Spilo.

Whole thing should take less than 2 hours.
[/quote]

Sounds like a good plan. I currently have no background on either of my tanks and it is something I have been considering for a while now. Are you spraying it on? I need to do something bc I am kind of tired at looking at the backs of filters, hoses, and wires.


----------



## Piranha_man

Yeah, I sprayed it in sky blue.
Totally looks like a saltwater setup... even gonna put some fake coral in there today just to complete the "saltwater" thing.









Hey PF... looks good!
Not meanin' to hijack your thread with my own project... just figured I'd join in since we're doing the same thing at the same time.

The white substrate really reflects the fish(s)' colors doesn't it!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

yea it does and no prob man i wanna see pics anyways P-man


----------



## Piranha_man

piranha-freak101 said:


> yea it does and no prob man i wanna see pics anyways P-man


Spilo's new "saltwater setup."


----------



## Piranha-Freak101




----------



## TheSpaz13

Looks good man


----------



## MFNRyan

P-Man, Do you still like your white rock? I have white rock in mine and had fake coral with a coral reef background but I didn't like it at all. So I took the fake coral out and added some plants and rock. Now I want to get rid of the white rock. My P's lose color in this tank an stay rather light colored. All my tanks with the black substrate have much nicer color. Even when i moved my red's and Cariba over they gained much nicer colors. Hoping to switch to black gravel soon. Going to try like you guys said. Hopefully goes well. Still may use that quickrete like spilo mentioned. NOt sure after i have heard what a pain sand is and how it gets in your filter pumps


----------

